# How tough is Tuckerman's Chute in Jay Peak?



## Vano (Sep 22, 2005)

I have been reading a bunch of posts on the forum regarding the toughest trails in the East.  Unfortunately, I have not tried most of the trails that usually come out on top of the list, such as Goat and the rest of the Front Four.

The only point of reference that I have is the Tuckerman's Chute that I skied in Jay peak last March.  The snow was ok, packed but not icy, definitely bumpy.

How would Tuckermans, in the aforementioned condition, compare to the other tough East Coast trails that usually come out on top?  (Both in steepness and the overall difficulty of the run.)  You can assume average snow conditions.

Thanks!


----------



## Brettski (Sep 22, 2005)

Do you mean directly under the Tram?

An you're from Joisey, and you've only skiied Jay?

Is this a troll?


----------



## Vano (Sep 22, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Do you mean directly under the Tram?
> 
> An you're from Joisey, and you've only skiied Jay?
> 
> Is this a troll?



That is correct.  Its the trail right under the Tram.  There are two - Tuckermans and Face Chutes.  I didn't get a chance to ski the Face Chutes but I have heard the level of difficulty is about this same.

Now the Troll comment:  Not a troll.  In the North East I have skied:
- Killington Many times (Don't consider Outer Limits very difficult)
- Bellayere
- Stowe with my wife (never did the Front 4)
- Tremblant
- Blue Mountain PA
- Jay Peak
- Hunter
- Windham

Of all these places, I would consider Tuckermans Chute at Jay to be the toughest trail of all.  That is why I am using it as a benchmark against all others that I haven't skied yet.  My goal is this year to ski:

- Stowe and the front 4
- Mad River - all of it!!
- More Jay Peak cause they get great snow
- Plattekill, NY
- Magic Mountain and Bolton if there is time


----------



## Brettski (Sep 22, 2005)

Just looked at the rrail map.  Don't knoe if the face chutes and tuckermans are the same.

What time of year did you ski them.

Were they covered in pow-pow?


----------



## smootharc (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: the mad river part....*



			
				Vano said:
			
		

> My goal is this year to ski:  Mad River - all of it!!



....I'm assuming you've booked a room for, say 3 weeks.  You'll need the time for the "all of it" plan, imho. 

And, pray tell, why no Sugarbush on the list of "must do's" ?   Just curious.....


----------



## GrizzlyFD (Sep 22, 2005)

Tuckermans chutes are tough...but it all depends on the line you take.  One of the "easier" lines is if you hang a left and follow the wooden fence as far left as you can and then drop into the chute.  

One of the best lines appears (called the cheek) late in the season after the snow packs in the pine trees between the face and tuckermans chutes and your skiing on the tops of the trees...its pretty steep the whole way down.  I couldn't tell you exactly how to get at it, but I could show you once I'm there.  

The face chutes are tougher, but if your good you can showboat the whole way down under the tram.  

Oh and don't tell anybody but you can hit fresh powder all day after a storm on these chutes  ... if you don't mind waiting for the tram... :roll:


----------



## Vano (Sep 22, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Just looked at the rrail map.  Don't knoe if the face chutes and tuckermans are the same.
> 
> What time of year did you ski them.
> 
> Were they covered in pow-pow?



They are definitely different trails.  The face chute is a bit more open though, you have a higher chance of wondering off to an ice fall or a small cliff, but Tuckerman's is steeper.  But since I haven't skied Face Chutes, lets just forget those.  Tuckerman's is the toughest trail I have skied in the East to date.  There was no powder at all, it was full of moguls but the snow was soft - ie no ice moguls and no problems with holding edge on the skis.

I am guess the only people that can semi-accurately answer the question are people that have skied Tuckermans along with a few of the well known Tough trails.


----------



## Vano (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: the mad river part....*



			
				smootharc said:
			
		

> Vano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure why Sugarbush is not on the list.  If I am not mistaken, it is pretty close to Stowe.  If thats the case, I probably dismissed it as I though it would be cooler to try to front 4 in Stowe and then do the one hour drive to Jay Peak and ski a day or two there.  If i get out to Vermont for longer than I have been in the recent years I will try Sugarbush and Smuggs I guess.


----------



## Vano (Sep 22, 2005)

GrizzlyFD said:
			
		

> The face chutes are tougher, but if your good you can showboat the whole way down under the tram.



Really?  The few people I saw skiing the face chutes must have been taking the "easy" line cause it looked steep, but relatively smooth and wide open to me when I was there.  I did see a few boarders that had wondered off to skier's right too much and were facing some ice falls - they took their boards off and walked back up to the tram   Probably a smart decision - I know I wouldn't want to be airing off any ice falls.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: the mad river part....*



			
				Vano said:
			
		

> smootharc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sugarbush is just down the road a piece from MRG. Easy to hit both while staying overnight in the same place.


----------



## GrizzlyFD (Sep 22, 2005)

Vano said:
			
		

> GrizzlyFD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea the Face chutes are tougher because of a pesky cliff/drop off at the top.  You really can't get around it unless there is a big dump or you can catch a line on the very edges of the trails (which is what most people do).


----------



## Vano (Sep 22, 2005)

GrizzlyFD said:
			
		

> Yea the Face chutes are tougher because of a pesky cliff/drop off at the top.  You really can't get around it unless there is a big dump or you can catch a line on the very edges of the trails (which is what most people do).



So you are saying there is a mandatory air to enter the face chutes?  How much air are we talking about here?  I can deal with 5 feet but anything past that might get hairy.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 22, 2005)

heres NHPH's pic of the face chutes with some different routes drawn in.  the little dots are the ice/rock drop


----------



## Vano (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks,

Very helpful - Definitely trying Face Chutes this year.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 22, 2005)

Tucks and Face Chutes are just the beginnig off the Ridge. I'd love to say more but in the intrest of Homeland Security I just can't. With a little detective work I'm sure you'll be able to figure some more out.
The lines that become skiable off the Face are VERY dependent on snow conditions. In a low snow year there are lines that will never become skiable. Some lines like Tucks and Face Chutes may be no problem today but tomorrow become a vertical skating rink. Some of the best tree skiing on the mountain is off the ridge.
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## John84 (Sep 22, 2005)

What's the pitch of the Face?


----------



## awf170 (Sep 22, 2005)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> Tucks and Face Chutes are just the beginnig off the Ridge. I'd love to say more but in the intrest of Homeland Security I just can't. With a little detective work I'm sure you'll be able to figure some more out.



That stuff in between is pretty nuts though, i remember standing on that ridge and looking down, and thinking you couldnt pay me enough money to ski that thing.  I do remember stombling into a cool little chute in there though.  Man I have to get up to jay peak more


----------



## Vano (Sep 23, 2005)

So nobody has told me how Tuckerman's Chute compares to the other NE trails famous for their difficulty.  Is Tuck's much easier to ski than the Goat is on an average day?


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 23, 2005)

Tucks is steeper than Goat. It's also alot more exposed. Goat is longer and once inside you're pretty commited. Each has it's own challenges in it's own way. I'd say if you can ski Goat you can proabably handle T Chute. It's easier to ski when it has fresh snow on it. Does this answer your question?
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## GrizzlyFD (Sep 23, 2005)

John84 said:
			
		

> What's the pitch of the Face?


It's probably around 35 degrees or so...thats sustained for about 300 vertical feet.  The face chutes and tuckerman's chutes are probably the steepest in bounds terrain you'll find in the east.  That said, its a different type of slope than Goat or any of the front four at Stowe.  They are not nearly as long and the conditions will alter is difficulty greatly.  

If you like these chutes I would recommend valhala or Green Beret.  Or any line off of the ridge, providing a good amount of snow has fallen.

Matt


----------



## Vano (Sep 23, 2005)

I did Valhala a few times when I visited Jay last year.  It is definitely my favorite glade on the mountain.  I have skied every in-bound labeled glade, chute and trail in Jay Peak, except for the face chutes.

Jay is very challenging and a lot of fun, the snow is also very good if you are moderately lucky with weather.  The reason I posted the original question is that I am planning on going back to Jay, and wanted to make sure that i am not missing out on more challenging East Coast terrain elsewhere.

The way it sounds from people's responses, Tucks and Face Chutes are every bit as challenging as anything else in the East.  Makes me feel better about spending more of my time in Jay


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 23, 2005)

Well think about this. Jay is the only resort in the east that has hosted a IFSA(International Freeskiing Assc.) event which wsa the Glades and Chutes Bash.
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## smootharc (Sep 23, 2005)

*Sorry if it's been pointed out....*

....but the interactive trailmap on Jay's website has movie clips of a guy skiing Tuckerman's and Face Chutes.

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/page.asp?intNodeID=17218

Click on the trail - then in the boxes below is an icon for the clip.  Pretty neat.  The lines taken are the traditional "easy" ones, from the look of them.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 23, 2005)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> Well think about this. Jay is the only resort in the east that has hosted a IFSA(International Freeskiing Assc.) event which wsa the Glades and Chutes Bash.
> ((*
> *))NHPH



that invite is so awsome, i went to the one in 2001(record snowfall year) and it was totally nuts. I think the win did a black flip.  There were also a bunch of 360s thrown.  Did they even have it the last 2 years?


----------



## Vano (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Sorry if it's been pointed out....*



			
				smootharc said:
			
		

> ....but the interactive trailmap on Jay's website has movie clips of a guy skiing Tuckerman's and Face Chutes.
> 
> http://www.jaypeakresort.com/page.asp?intNodeID=17218
> 
> Click on the trail - then in the boxes below is an icon for the clip.  Pretty neat.  The lines taken are the traditional "easy" ones, from the look of them.



In the video, Tucks looks more challenging to me.  Face Chutes look steeper, but much more open.  The entrance (which wasn't in the video) is probabaly a bit more challenging.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 23, 2005)

The entrance to most of Jays trails are usually the most challenging thing about them as they are often pretty wind scoured and look real boney. But thats the beauty of them. The top looks real gnarly but once you get 20-30 yards in they become choked with snow   . Helps keep the tourist out! 8) 
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 23, 2005)

awf170 asked 





> that invite is so awsome, i went to the one in 2001(record snowfall year) and it was totally nuts. I think the win did a black flip. There were also a bunch of 360s thrown. Did they even have it the last 2 years?


No IFSA event the last two years. Last year they diddnt even schedule one and the year before was postponed and then cancelled from poor conditions.
They also hosted a Powder 8's comp a couple years ago too! Find me another hill in New Engalnd that could do that!
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 25, 2005)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> awf170 asked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should do it again up there!


----------

